# Euro Gear whats it all about (yeah, its Carp related)



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

This is a rod pod where rods rest, with the line running through a bite alarm that beeps when the line moves out or toward you.

The alarms are adjustable for sensitivity, beep tone, and loudness so you can tell which rod has a bite plus a light that comes on when a take is detected--the little light feature is very handy at night


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

Reels are have a bait runner feature--basically a second drag that lets line come off the reel under tension with the bail closed--baitrunner tension is adjustable--it is engaged with a lever in the back and disengages when you start reeling.








Rods are usually long from 9-13 f...ket.com/albums/d75/MoCarp/sodshinen.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

The rigging is called a hair rig/bolt rig








[IMG]http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/MoCarp/hairbaiting.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

Fish can take the bait without feeling the hook before its too late---it also is less likely for the fish to be gut hooked with this set up.

They do not feel the hook until the bait part is swallowed then as they feel the hook the fish try's to expel it and is stung by the hook--one of the reasons the hair is tied the way it is--to have the hook turn in as it is expelled








[IMG]http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/MoCarp/takingabolt.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

One of the best tricks is to use PVA ( poly vinyl alcohol)--they make webbing and bags just for fishing-- -which dissolves in water-

Chum is put in pva and it is tossed out with your hook bait to draw fish in and keep them feeding









[IMG]http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/MoCarp/meltedpva.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

With fish that can be huge a big net is a must light weight, these euro nets can be used with 1 hand--the net itself has no crossbar just two arms that are usually at least 40" long, fish slide over the bar less lip of the net & then lifted vertically as the net was not designed to lift fish horizontal like traditional nets









[IMG]http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/MoCarp/t_mrx900.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

Fish after netting are usually placed on a padded mat--for 3 reasons--

1) to protect the fish
2) to calm the fish, they flip around less on a mat
3) many mats double as a weighing sling just loop the handle in the hook of the scale and subtract the weight of the mat--many times big fish are damaged putting the hook of the scale in a fishes gills


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

One of the backbones of euro style fishing--is chumming--since you do not have the luxury of moving around looking for feeding fish--chumming is used to bring fish in and keep them in the area feeding

Here is a catapult








[IMG]http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/MoCarp/pulting.jpg[/IMG]

Spods tied to the line and cast out--the nose floats and the bait falls out--better when the fish are at distance







Remote control bait boat--chum is...m/albums/d75/MoCarp/Sprite_6_small1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

Chasing that biggest carp in the lake may take a few days--so in Europe they camp right on the water in fishing tents called bivys


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

As you can see the whole bank fishing thing is as sophisticated as you want to make it--

Euro fishing offers a challenge to even the most hard core angler--

Many anglers may look down their noses at carp, if you try it a few times you will quickly get addicted to the powerful runs carp are known for. Few fish can rival even a 10 pound common carp for line stripping run after line stripping run--you can just imagine the fight of a fish of 20 pounds!

Eating smaller carp is an option, doing so may even help a lake produce bigger carp, but releasing the biggest ones to catch again -- many times you will recatch the same big fish again and again over several years--usually a little bigger each time


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

So where to get this kind all this kind of gear?

lots of euro stuff can be bought at Bass Pro & Cabelas--bait runner reels, the longer euro action rods you can get from Cabelas (for trout they have a nice 11 foot live bait rod-)--I have ordered gear online from 3 sources.most of the terminal tackle that is needed is affordable & available there I have bought from these 3 with satisfaction--

Wacker Baits
Royal Carp
ACS


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

From reviewing your recommendations I have come to these conclusions;
The majority of this gear is over rated, overpriced and completely unnecessary, although much of it could be applied to fishing for worthwhile gamefish species. If you want to spend your time fishing for invasive species which have ruined almost as much gamefish habitat as they have ever contacted, go ahead. I will spend my owned hard earned dollars fishing for gamefish, which not only put up a better fight, but don't ruin the habitat of other fish, and provide excellent table fare. I have caught carp on hook and line, and even fished for them on purpose. I have come to the conclusion that they are best taken with a bow and arrow, gillnets, a pitchfork or a gig and used to fertilize crops or feed cats. Fighting quality? If you were to snag your line on the bottom and run up and down the bank as your drag slipped you would closely approximate the best fight of the "sporty" carp. Yes, if you hook one on a fly rod or ultralight gear, they will give you something approximating a real fight, but why, when there are so many genuine gamefish species available, would you ever bother? The inability of the sporting anglers of this country to simply dispose of these fish as the trash they are is one true travesty of our game and fish regulations. If every carp that was ever introduced to North America was to disappear tomorrow, we would be far richer in our resources. Carp are a plague and should be dealt with as are Norway rats, cockroaches and other undesirable vermin. Better yet; send them all to Eastern and Southern Europe where they thrive in the polluted waters, providing "sport" for those who have never caught a gamefish that they would dare to eat.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

:roll: :roll:

http://www.bowfishusa.com/community/ind ... pic=7900.0


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

:roll: :roll: :roll:

spin it all you want--but some folks love to catch carp

once they try. they keep on tryin

Mo


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I've caught plenty of carp in ND, CA and MN. Unless you catch them in extremely shallow water, all they do is pull. Their runs are unspectacular and they ruin lake environments for other fish. I'm afraid that I don't consider anything I read in an outdoor magazine as being documentation. I am of the opinion that most if not all outdoor rags are tilted toward selling copies of magazines and the gear that their advertisers market. You may have read something in a magazine, but that doesn't make it fact. Outdoor writers are always looking for a slant that will make someone buy a magazine. I guess some people will even buy a magazine about fishing for carp. I hope they get an opportunity to go to Europe, where carp are viewed as something special. Europeans are different that way. They have very few genuine gamefish available to the fishing public, so they settle for what will survive in their polluted lakes and rivers. My own real world experience has proven to me that carp haven't nearly enough redeeming qualities to make up for the damage they cause to freshwater environs. They are called trash fish for a reason. They are no better than lamprey and zebra mussels. They are a plague on all freshwater environments in North America. If that's all you have to fish for, fine, do so. Enjoy it as you will and publish a magazine! But do the rest of the anglers out there a favor, kill them and bury them in your garden. I'm not trying to squash your thread. I have some eurogear, and find it delightful to use.....for gamefish. Save a gamefish, kill a carp. Burl


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

:beer: My sentiments exactly Burl :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

There is a good article in ND Outdoors recent issue that details the damage the carp are causing to state waters. Burl


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the heads-up Burl, I'll have to pick me up one of those.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

Devil carp  quick the kids :lol:


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

You are one sick puppy, Mo. :wink:

You gotta hand it to him...he has a passion that isn't very popular, and doesn't care what anyone thinks.

But why the endless promotion and education on this forum? It's like those quack chiropractors that show up at home shows, and the only people that talk to them are the ones telling them it's a pseudoscience.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

Joltin_Joe said:


> isn't very popular, and doesn't care what anyone thinks.


then why are you readin this?
Mo


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

> the Bfers just do not want to see it happen--all 200 of them


 :lol: Wow...do you have a twisted sence of reality...200 eh? Maybe at one tournament... :eyeroll:


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

What I was trying to express was that it's not very popular among people who like to fish traditional freshwater fish.

The rest of what you typed I cannot comprehend.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

Your under the impression that those of us that fish for carp with euro gear ONLY fish for carp...you would be wrong in that assumption--we fish for lots of kinds even tradional gamefish--we deer hunt--some even with a bow--trap--eat beef--we are outdoorspeople just like most on this forum

the reason we fish for common carp--is they are a blast to catch--and a challenge for an experianced angler--try it sometime you might see what the hububb is about

Cheers
Mo


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

That's fine if you fish for carp. Heck, I respect that...as long as you guys are killing them after you catch 'em. BUt, of course, we all know that isn't happening, so that's where the beef starts.

I'm all for everyone having their own sport. I love fishing myself. But its when people start talking about the 'evils of bowfishing' that I get defensive.

You have your fun, we'll have ours. I can guarantee you there will still be plenty of crap...er...carp to go around.

:beer:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I agree 110% DS100.

Mo,

None of us have a problem that you fish for carp. I'm glad that you have something that you love to do, and that it includes being outdoors. But since you've been on this forum, I'm not sure that you've made a post that wasn't about carp. If you're an outdoorsperson just like the rest of us, there's no reason you can't contribute in all aspects instead of constantly pushing your sport on the rest of us. We're not pressing you to fish a certain way or for a certain species, so please stop doing it to us. You've got your thing, we've each got ours. Leave it be.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

Duckslapper said:


> I agree 110% DS100.
> 
> Mo,
> 
> as long as you guys are killing them after you catch 'em


as long as its legal to return them, I have that right

Mo


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

bump :lol:


----------

